

The Dystopian Craze May Be Our Way of Coping with Real Doom - ninago
http://bostinno.streetwise.co/2014/12/26/the-divergent-effect-dystopia-genre-reflects-climate-change-fears/

======
jones1618
It's an interesting premise with merit (climate change and income inequality
are stirring up dystopian fears). But, a reminder: In the late 70's and 80's,
fears of environmental/nuclear holocaust likewise stirred up dystopian stories
and films (as did WWI and WWII 60 years ago). Then, Soviet Communism
collapsed, the nuclear game of chicken disbanded, and we cleaned up the
environment quite a lot (remember rampant smog and toxic waterways?). So,
listen to our latest cautionary tales and shudder appropriately because the
purpose of scary stories is not to foretell the future but forestall it.

